# Housebreaking & 4th floor apartment



## mkh3482 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone  

I'm not getting my pup until January 21st, but I'm trying to think up as many questions as possible now before she finally comes home.

I've been reading through many of the threads on potty training and the suggestions are fabulous.....however, my situation will be slightly different.

I live in a 4th floor apartment (59 stairs and no elevators). I know when Gracie is about to have an accident in the house, I should immediately get her outside, but I'm not sure how I could get her down all of those stairs in a timely manner without risking falling down the stairs or just having "stuff" end up all over me.

I have a balcony and even thought of the idea of putting a puppy pad out there if I didn't think I could make it in time.

What does everyone think? Thanks in advance!

-Meg


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a thought, but with a small dog and a 4th floor apt., have you thought about litter box training her?

There are specially designed dog litter boxes and recycled paper litter available at most pet stores.


----------



## mkh3482 (Dec 30, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Just a thought, but with a small dog and a 4th floor apt., have you thought about litter box training her?
> 
> There are specially designed dog litter boxes and recycled paper litter available at most pet stores.


I did think about it, but I'd rather her do her thing outside. I'll be bringing her with me when I visit friends and family a lot and I just thought it'd be easier as an outside thing. Eventually, when she gets on a schedule, it won't be a big deal. It's just while she's still potty training that I'm a little unsure as to how to do it effectively.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

There's a doggy loo available in Australia, comes in 2 sizes & its a square box with a grid & fake turf on the top. I don't know its exact name but sounds like a good idea in your situation.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I would maybe use the idea for putting a pad on the balcony, but the only problem with that is if she doesn't like the pads. My doxie did really good with the pads, but my sisters doxie refused to use the pads, it more of something she would eat. I have not really heard a lot about the little box personally, but I can understand you not wanted to use it. I would say if she will use the pads put them on the balcony, and everytime you bring her to the bottom bring one with you for her to use. Then once she is old enough to control it better, take the pad slowly away till she is competely going on the ground. It would be a little extra work, but it would save you the hassle of changing her pattern 7 months down the road.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think I would just put her on an extremely regimented schedule and take her out very frequently at first.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree with Dogstar. We potty trained Zoe in a 5th floor apartment...we have an elevator, but a lot of times the stairs are faster. We also have to walk about 100 ft. to the potty spot once we're outside.

You do it by taking your puppy out every hour on the hour while you're awake and every 2 hours at night. When your pup starts to get the hand of it and hold it longer, you increase the time. It's a REAL pain and you will be so tired of it, but it's really the only way. By the time they show you signs that they have to go, it's way too late. You need to try to get them outside before they have to go and praise highly when they go outside. Fortunately, our Zoe learned pretty quickly and we were going every 2 hours in day and 4 hours at night within about a week. Crate training is also essential, so your pup is in the crate unless she just went potty.

Also, your pup probably can't take all those stairs for awhile...it's not healthy. I would ask your vet how old they think your pup needs to be before she's ready to climb stairs. You may have to carry her three flights and let her try one on her own for awhile, etc.

It's a real pain but obviously worth it! I would not recommend training your pup to go on the balcony, as I have seen that plenty in our building and their dogs usually just end up being and pooping all over the balcony and not on a pad or in a litter box. Just think of how great shape you're going to be in after walking those stairs holding a puppy 20 times a day!!! 

Let me know if you need any more advice about puppies/apartments, as I've just gone through that with my nine-month-old golden retriever.


----------



## mkh3482 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies/advice everyone  Taking Gracie out every hour at first was essentially the plan, but of course, I'm anticipating those other moments when she's excited or prefers a warm carpet as opposed to chilly grass. 

I just don't know the best way to handle it when I see her about to go in the house. Should I just let her finish up, then tell her "No" and continue with the once every hour routine? Sounds silly - I don't want her to get confused, but I also don't want to be rushing down the stairs while my little fuzzy bundle of joy is tinkling or pooping all over the place! haha


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I would agree with Dogstar, FOZ...

We potty trained our pup on the 3rd floor, no balcony or elevator...we just stuck with a very rigid schedule. We had two instances where she was about to "leak" (my fault, waited too long to take her out)...both times I picked her up and went outside quickly...perhaps I got lucky but she always "held" it once I picked her up (I held her a bit away from my body just to be safe ). 



Good luck with your (soon-to-be) new girl!


----------



## Chini (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread addresses two issues I have, stairs and housebreaking for my three-month old, small breed (Lhasa Apso mix) puppy.

I too live on a fourth floor. Marble stairs, two sets for each floor. Inside the apartment I also have marble/tile/wood floors, so basically, unless the puppy is on his bedding or in the grass outside, he’s always on a hard surface. I didn’t know I shouldn’t let him climb stairs so young. He struggles going down, so I always carry him. But I let him go up on his own. At first (age 8-10 weeks) he’d take them one at a time, climb one step, pause, climb another, at his own pace. Now he waits until I get to each landing, gets a running start, and flies up each set in one go. He seems to love it. Is this really so dangerous for his body? I’m not ready to take him on walks outside my building grounds because he’s still so tiny and the street dogs are really territorial, so basically climbing the stairs each time he goes potty is the bulk of his exercise for the day.

Second issue, potty. My puppy lulled me into believing he was going to be super easy to housebreak, because the first couple of weeks I had him, he rarely had accidents. I am crate training him, and from the beginning he could hold it overnight. He also goes out every two hours during the day (housekeeper takes him out while I’m at work). At first it was perfect, one small puddle, one little log, I knew he was done. The past several days, however, he’s been having a lot of accidents, and going a lot more than usual when outside. Now I know he’s never done after one of each. Yesterday evening, for example, we stayed outside for one hour. He peed six times, like a horse, not exactly small puddles. I figured it was safe to take him back in after the sixth time. We got inside, he started playing in the living room, and within five minutes, squatted AGAIN. He’s still okay in his crate at night, though. We’re going to the vet tomorrow for the next scheduled vaccination, and I’ll ask about the frequent urination in case it’s a medical issue. 

But is it more likely to be normal behavior for a male puppy, and I should get used to this?


----------

